# Municipal estimation of costs



## Aden'Soph (Aug 25, 2007)

Municipal estimation of building costs

Does anyone recommend or know of a licensed builder in the lower Alentejo area (Beja, Santiago Cacem, Castro Verde etc) who can pick up our licensed plans and do some simple work for us ? Basically we need a new entrance gateway and the attic roof raised. no electrics, plumbing or structural work etc 

The estimate of costs submitted to the municipal - presumably deliberately to tackle price fixing by the licensed builders - is for around 7,500 euros. We cannot find anyone willing to do it for less than 3 times this ! The all scoff at this presumably Portuguese valuation for us rich foreigners ! 

Hopefully the Troika or Germany's new treaty will take action on this but .. when ? 

So ... any suggestions lower Alentejans ?


----------

